# Storing chemicals after mixing



## Ax-man (Apr 25, 2004)

With the arrival of the new season, also comes the chemical season.

I was wondering if it is OK to leave chemicals like herbicides and anti-transpirants, once they are mixed, can be left in small backpack or hand held sprayers for short periods of time, without having to aggitate them to keep them in soulution.

I have always cleaned and triple rinsed our spraying equipment after each use, but just wondering if it is possible to side step this procedure every once in awhile, to save on some clean-up knowing I'm going to use the stuff the next day or a week or two later or maybe even a month later.

If I don't clean out the spray equipment will the chemicals fall out of solution like water soluble fert. and clog up nozzles and screens???

Larry


----------



## arboromega (Apr 26, 2004)

i put a label on my roundup back pack and the stuff will sit in there for weeks. i just keep it locked in the storage room when not in use. seems to work fine after shaking it up.


----------



## arboromega (Apr 26, 2004)

ps i would not do this with a wettable powder


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Arboromega,

We don't use much WP stuff, but we use a lot of Round-Up Pro, Garlon and Pathway.


----------



## phasthound (May 3, 2004)

If you let an anti-transparent sit, it will most likely clog the nozzle and screen. It's best to use it up and clean the sprayer.


----------

